# gestrichelten Kreis



## Howie (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte in Adobe Illustrator einen Kreis zeichnen, allerdings soll er nicht durchgehend sein. Dieser Kreis soll gestrichelt sein. Weiß einer von euch wie ich es einfach und schnell zu zeichen ist.
Dank im voraus

Gruß Howie


----------



## Das-Em (9. Januar 2004)

Das geht eigentlich supi einfach. Du öffnest das Optionenmenue bei Kontur und hakst gestrichelte Linie an, dann kannst Du noch die Werte eingeben und fertig


----------



## Howie (9. Januar 2004)

Hab Dank Das-Em.
Ich wollte es einfach und schnell. Ich denke, das habe ich bekommen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es noch einfacher und noch schneller geht.

Gruß Howie


----------



## Das-Em (9. Januar 2004)

Jep, geht nicht schneller und einfacher in Illustrator, aber ist doch eigentlich auch einfach und schnell


----------

